# Bottling sauces



## red bone (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm looking for information on bottling sauces for resale.  Any inforamtion would be a great help.  Thanks


----------



## ronp (Jan 15, 2010)

Do a search for a packer in your area.


----------



## fire it up (Jan 15, 2010)

I have seen where you can order bottles with certain caps that have the seal ring on them that will create a safety seal when heated.
As for selling the sauce itself I'm pretty sure you need to take a few classes and become certified to actually sell your sauces.
I know Dave (HotChileMan) from Dave's Dragon Dust just recently got certified to bottle and sell sauces and said he had to take a class or two for it.


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm pretty sure FiU is correct. You've got to get some type (sorry don't know the name of it) of license to do that. Check with you're state's health department. They should be able to steer you in the right direction.

Also, stop into roll call and give a proper introduction.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 15, 2010)

Do you have any food manufacturers or packers in your area? If so contact them and they will be able to tell you who to contact. If not look for your county health department on line - they will have several links and one will be for restaruants and maybe one for food prep. If not the restaurant line will be able to steer you in the right direction.   In CA you can not put anything up for sale that was not prepped in a certified or approved kitchen. Good luck


----------



## q dawg (Jan 15, 2010)

I saw a show on the Food Network about the route some people are taking who had food items including sauces the wanted to sell.....there are outfits that will. if you provide a recipe, provide all the sevices you need including reformulating for large batch production, producing and bottling it however you want it done....avoiding all the aggrivation that might come with it and saving lots of time...all you have to do is market the product.....


Q Dawg


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 15, 2010)

I think that Jim (fire it up) is telling you the right stuff.


----------



## hilbillyinca (Jan 15, 2010)

In California, you go through the Dept of Health I believe. There are certain requirements to be met, and you must be certified to safely handle food. 
One of the primary requirements is that you will need to do all of your cooking in a commercial kitchen. You cannot sell food that has been prepared in a residential kitchen.

That's for the state cert. Your city might have different requirements. For my own, Martinez, CA, the Dept. of Weights and Measures handles food safety.. (go figure)


----------



## badfrog (Jan 15, 2010)

Health Department handles certs in TN. Here you must be in a commercial kitchen and be certified for canning bottling. So for instance, even though your local favorite restaurant has a "certified" kitchen, they still could not sell bottled/canned products that were processed in their kitchen without further certs. There are commercial, production companies that will mix and process your proprietery recipe...some will even do shipping for you so that all you have to do is market, sell and process orders!


----------

